# Permanent Residency



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok - maybe I'm being lazy or am just stupid but you guys might be able to help here.

I've been living here since Feb on a temporary work permit. I can apply to renew this permit which will more than likely be granted. But, I think I should be looking at a PR instead. From the CIC website I can't find anything to say I can't get PR status but it's not 100% clear.

Does anyone have details or a link I can wander through to find out for definite? Or, should I just call them to find out.

Cheers

C.


----------

